# hypertension/pre eclampsia..what meds were you on?



## Olivias_mum

hiya, my little girl was 12 weeks prem due to pre eclampsia/fetal distress and im now 13 weeks pregnant with my second baby. I saw the midwife on thrusday who sent me to hospital because of my bp, i saw the gynae consultant and she said she needed to increase my meds but didnt know what to do as they were all maximum dosage so asked me to come back on monday to see my obs consultant. I saw him yesterday and my bp was 160/110 he said he needed to increase something but didnt know what to change as they are all maximum dosage so he got the medical reg, he said he didnt know what to do as it isnt his area so they basically said go home and wait for a referrall letter to the cardiologists!they didnt change any of my meds or increase anything and just sent me on my way so im waiting for this letter but in the meantime walking around with BP through the roof! At the moment im on Methyldopa 1000mg 3 times a day (maximum),Labetalol 800mg 4 times a day(over maximum, max dosage is 2400 a day) Nifedipine 40mg twice a day(maximum) Doxazosin 8mg once a day (which isnt recommended in pregnancy) and aspirin 75mg once a day. Does anyone know any other meds that are safe in pregnancy as none of the doctors here seem to. I know i can have IV labetalol or IV hydralazine but they are only safe in the short term and i have 11 weeks to go just til viability!


----------



## katy1310

Hi

Didn't want to read and run but I don't really have any advice - I had pre-eclampsia which was discovered at 25 weeks and my baby girl was born at 27 weeks exactly in March this year. I was on Labetalol and Nefedipine and aspirin but I'm not sure what dosage. I don't think it really did much to bring my bp down though. 

Hope you are ok and they manage to find something that works for you :hugs:


----------



## franm101

Hi there! Wow you poor thing!! Sounds like you ARE on the maximum everything!! I was on 200mg of labetalol x3 and low dose aspirin daily and thought that was high...made me feel real unwell with lethargy and headaches. Hope they can do something to help you! :hugs:


----------



## jrkjcds

I'm on labetalol 300mg 2x a day.. i HATE the feeling the labetalol gives me. Every time I go to the dr, they're increasing my dose because my bp just isn't where they want it. My average is 145/95... which i could say is low for me. I know it's the bottom number they're concerned about most. Is there another med I can ask for that is considered safe? I'm 27 weeks now - and i'm just concerned about pre-eclampsia. I had mild pre-e with both my girls and was induced at 38 weeks with both... I dont even remember what other signs other than high bp (and with my girls, my bp wasn't even as high as it is now) should I be looking for? I have a feeling that I'll be induced or emer-c sec early just due to my BP... is it more likely that I"ll devlop pre-e early due to my chronic hypertension? I know my dr is worried about me "bottoming out" and my placenta not liking my pressures getting too low with to much meds


----------



## sglascoe

I am on labetalol 200mg x a day and asprin 75mg once a day, they did try me on nifedapine at first but felt awrfull on them so i told them to put me back on the labetalol, i have been on this for 9 years cos i have renal hypentension outside of pregnancy, they have induced me with all four children at 38 wks and they will with this baby.....

i have never had pre-eclampsia, although they suspected it twice but nothing came of it, i do hope you are ok with this baby and that your little babs stays put for abit longr this time round, i wish you all the best hun xxx


----------



## sue247

Can't offer any advice regarding the medication, just wanted to say hope all works out ok. My son was born at 28 weeks after i was admitted to hospital with pre eclampsia at 22 weeks. I was on various medication to try and control my high bp whilst i was in hospital but cant remember now what i was on, i had to stay there until my son was born as they would not let me go home with Bp that high. Really surprised they did not admit you to hospital as i am sure mine was not that high when i was admitted, though it was through the roof when they finally decided to deliver. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Have they tried IV Mag Sulfate and putting you on bedrest? Are your liver enzymes at a normal level? Are you dropping protein in your urine? Just concerns with pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome. Hope you are able to get some answers soon.


----------



## katy1310

jrkjcds said:


> I'm on labetalol 300mg 2x a day.. i HATE the feeling the labetalol gives me. Every time I go to the dr, they're increasing my dose because my bp just isn't where they want it. My average is 145/95... which i could say is low for me. I know it's the bottom number they're concerned about most. Is there another med I can ask for that is considered safe? I'm 27 weeks now - and i'm just concerned about pre-eclampsia. I had mild pre-e with both my girls and was induced at 38 weeks with both... I dont even remember what other signs other than high bp (and with my girls, my bp wasn't even as high as it is now) should I be looking for? I have a feeling that I'll be induced or emer-c sec early just due to my BP... is it more likely that I"ll devlop pre-e early due to my chronic hypertension? I know my dr is worried about me "bottoming out" and my placenta not liking my pressures getting too low with to much meds

I had severe pre eclampsia - other signs you should be looking for are headaches, visual disturbances, swelling (face, fingers, feet and ankles, general puffiness) and a pain in the top of your bump. They should also be checking you for protein in your urine. I felt fine until the night before I had Sophie - they'd picked up on the bp and protein and I was admitted on the Friday, and overnight on the Saturday I got the mother of all headaches - like no other headache I have ever had, and I suffer from migraines so that's saying something! My fingers were so swollen I could not bend them and I started to get funny flashing lights in the morning, it was like there were stars all over the carpet. I also remember seeing a huge zig zag going all round the walls. I had an emergency c section that afternoon. I never got the bump pain though. Hope you are getting regular checks so they can keep an eye on things for you? xxxx :hugs:


----------



## gemstone

hi there, i don't no wat to say really i had pre-eclampsia, i also got eclampsia and nearly died a hr after my dd was born.. was kept in hospital for 3 weeks. i'm really hoping this time round i will b ok. as i had a termination at 14 weeks 6 yrs ago coz i was getting ill already. fingers crossed it settles and u don't hav a fit like i did :( hoping we both have hav happy healthy pregnancies x


----------



## jrkjcds

They just added Procardia to my regimen and upped me to 400mg twice a day..... we'll see how things are running at my weekly apt - i start with the BPP's this week then in 2 weeks the NST... hope and pray things stay well enough - i've already had one 24 hr urine and have to do another one tomorrow to recheck my protein levels and liver function


----------

